# "Death Note" Anime Poll



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 4, 2006)

So, basically, for those who don't know what "Death Note" is, it is a manga, which has been made into live-action films and an anime series.One of the two main characters, Light, finds the Notebook of a Death God.The notebook has the power to kill every person whose name the owner writes in there, if he brings that person's face to mind as well. Light, a brilliant but arrogant student, doesn't believe the instructions on the notebook at first, until he uses it once for fun on a criminal. Making sure it IS real, he uses that notebook to get rid of villains, secretly killing them off one by one. Some days later, the police contact L, a mysterious detective, to track down the killer "Kira", the name by which Light is now known to the public. Light/Kira does not know L's face nor does L know Kira's identity.

So, if you were in Light's position, what would you do if you came upon the Death Note?
You just read on the Notebook that it has these powers. You can't be sure it works. 
For all you care, it can be a hoax. What would you do?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 4, 2006)

Kill all the fangirls who make Death Note yaoi.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Kill all the fangirls who make Death Note yaoi.



LOL


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2006)

I would keep it. Although i wouldnt use it.
Its a destructive thing, not really helpfull to anyone.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 4, 2006)

Manga >>> Anime.

The manga had the best ending of any series I have ever read, so I wub it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As fo me, I would destroy the note for good.

We all know what happens if you mess around with the note [Wink]


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 4, 2006)

live action films?

IMDB link me please?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd try writing a dead guy's name backwards and see if he popped back up.

BTW, I hear it's a really good manga that I should read.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd say destroy it, although with one of those Death-Gods watching I'm not sure that course of action would turn out in my favour...


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 4, 2006)

Imdb links below.

Death Note

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758742/

Death Note 2

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0810827/


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Manga >>> Anime.
> 
> As fo me, I would destroy the note for good.
> 
> We all know what happens if you mess around with the note [Wink]



Well, you can't know right from the start what happens if you mess around, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:Sorry, for doubleposting, people.Didn't want to, but...


----------



## santakuroosu (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep it. It's always good to have something like that at our disposal.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd use it, but only for evil.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the 2nd movie's ending.

As for the Death Note, I'd keep it, and use it if I really had to.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 4, 2006)

have these films been shown with subtitles? I.E. Is there a US/E release of them?

Cus, lets say, for instance, i was to find a torrent for these films??
Does it have a different name for the US/E?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 4, 2006)

This is one of those idea that's so simple it's bound to be adapted for an american version. Anyways, from what I heard, the manga has a high point.... before crashing and burning right towards the end.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Dec 4, 2006)

10 votes already and I can't believe I'm the first person who voted for "Use it"...
What the hell is wrong with you people? It's a friggin' Death Note. Although I do understand that some of you need a Nemesis to function. Not me though...


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 4, 2006)

I have seen neither film, but I'm looking forward to.
I'm surprised to see, that so far most would do, what I would...keep it, that is.
I was feeling a bit guilty about my choice, but now I feel much better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> have these films been shown with subtitles? I.E. Is there a US/E release of them?
> 
> Cus, lets say, for instance, i was to find a torrent for these films??
> Does it have a different name for the US/E?



There are actually torrents of the 1st film with subtitles, though I don't have it.
And, I agree, I too thought a remake would be possible, but again complete catastrophe.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> This is one of those idea that's so simple it's bound to be adapted for an american version. Anyways, from what I heard, the manga has a high point.... before crashing and burning right towards the end.



so simple, but will ultimatly be screwd up
lol


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> This is one of those idea that's so simple it's bound to be adapted for an american version. Anyways, from what I heard, the manga has a high point.... before crashing and burning right towards the end.


It does, although it's more like an awesome high point, followed by a low, then a few up-and-down middly-ones. I'm still reading though so couldn't say about the "end".


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what to do, should I watch the first film or wait till the anime has reached a certain point?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those idea that's so simple it's bound to be adapted for an american version. Anyways, from what I heard, the manga has a high point.... before crashing and burning right towards the end.
> > It does, although it's more like an awesome high point, followed by a low, then a few up-and-down middly-ones. I'm still reading though so couldn't say about the "end".



do u own the film? or have u obtaind a copy of the film
if so
wherrreeee?


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't have the film, but I'm looking forward to watching it if I find it.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 5, 2006)

The tables have turned a bit.
Edit: More than *33* % would use it NOW.
kernelPANIC must be proud to have led the way.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 5, 2006)

God I love Death Note. I just recently started reading it, and I'm going to start buying the offical manga to read it. I've been downloading every episode of the anime so far. How can you say the manga is better? Pretty much the anime I've been watching (The current 9 episodes so far) have nearly been line for line identical with the offical Viz manga of it! And they even added effects in the series that make it better than the manga (When Light enters his Kira personality, his hair and eyes turn red).

That being said I'd use it. A lot of people would start taking me seriously with it...


----------



## Newx (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn rite i'm gonna use it. 
Nobody is gonna stop me. Muah ha ha.


----------



## helpme (Dec 5, 2006)

ive got the first movie with subs i got it of mininova a couple of days ago but im not gonna watch it till i get the second movie
i read the manga last year & have been watching the live-evil fansubs of the series
hell yeah i would use the death note i would take the deal for the death god eyes as well

edit
heres a screen caps of the movie i took with fraps


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Dec 5, 2006)

I would gladly use it sor some people


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(helpme @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> ive got the first movie with subs i got it of mininova a couple of days ago but im not gonna watch it till i get the second movie
> i read the manga last year & have been watching the live-evil fansubs of the series
> hell yeah i would use the death note i would take the deal for the death god eyes as well



you've found a subtitles version?
What did you search for cus ive found squat


----------



## helpme (Dec 5, 2006)

ive sent you a message mr_blonde_88


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't believe the 0 to 9, that kernelPANIC was complaining about has become 12 to 13...you sure motivated a lot of people in here , haven't you?

By the way, I can't see anyone willing to pass it to someone else.Interesting...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 5, 2006)

cheers, but shhhhhh, no1s suposed to provide links to material that could be classed as illegal


----------



## Harsky (Dec 5, 2006)

Is the Death God in that movie CGI animated or  just with really good costume? I can remember watching a LOT of asian movies and everytime they dabble with CGI it comes off as being something that's been knocked up in a few hours in Maya. I REALLY should finish reading Death Note but I got sidetracked and started reading Hajime No Ippo.


----------



## jpxdude (Dec 5, 2006)

I saw the first deathnote anime about a month ago, and found the story intriguing.  I'm now waiting to get to the states, so I can get the current manga series...I think its up to vol 9 or 10 over there, so its nearly all released in the west...

As for the poll, the drive to use it out of curiosity is too high, especially since in 'real life' I would initially be skeptical about writing a name in a book.  I would test it out on some celebrity, like Paris Hilton just to be sure, thus solidifying the fact that I would have used the book with all intents and purposes.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> I saw the first deathnote anime about a month ago, and found the story intriguing.Â I'm now waiting to get to the states, so I can get the current manga series...I think its up to vol 9 or 10 over there, so its nearly all released in the west...
> 
> As for the poll, the drive to use it out of curiosity is too high, especially since in 'real life' I would initially be skeptical about writing a name in a book.Â I would test it out on some celebrity, like Paris Hilton just to be sure, thus solidifying the fact that I would have used the book with all intents and purposes.


To be honest Paris Hilton looks about ready to drop dead anyways....


----------



## jpxdude (Dec 5, 2006)

Precisely...I have no regrets


----------



## martin88 (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Skyhunterjim @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> By the way, I can't see anyone willing to pass it to someone else.Interesting...


The person who receives it from you probably gonna use you as test subject.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> do u own the film? or have u obtaind a copy of the film if so
> wherrreeee?


No I don't; Death note's popular so I'm pretty sure they'll get around to releasing the films in other territories. I'm waiting for a good quality DVD version. (okay, so it'll be a long wait but that gives me time to finish the manga first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
As for the anime; I'm waiting till the whole series is out before starting it. I hate mucking around with individual ephs.

Harsky: I think it's CGI, (see apples in the trailers) but don't quote me on that


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL.
I don't know which thought is funnier, Paris Hilton or the Death Note previous owner as first test subject, in case one makes the mistake of giving it to someone else instead of burning it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 5, 2006)

A) Ryuk is pure CGI. Damn good CGI too.

B) There are currently 8 volumes of Death Note released in the U.S., with 9 coming out in January. There are 12 total in the entire series, if I'm not mistaken so it's almost over here too.


----------



## helpme (Dec 5, 2006)

ive got all 12 volumes of the manga there the jap copy's with English translation in PNG format ther very well done


----------



## Pochi (Dec 6, 2006)

When I see the results of this poll, I can't help myself from laughing at you guys... well actually, half of you...
If I understand well, if those of you who answered 1) were given guns or any weapon of mass destruction, they would be using it to kill cold-bloodedly any people they'd judge it should be killed...
Hell, I really wonder... 
Now go outside, buy a baseball bat, put some nails in it and go somewhere known for its scum and then now, i want you to kill them all just by judging them by their face...
I wonder who would have the guts and who will think he's good enough not to kill any innocent, based on the look...

There will still be some who can do this job, or some who think they can... but I'm pretty sure that the proportion would be lower.


----------



## kobewan (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Pochi @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> When I see the results of this poll, I can't help myself from laughing at you guys... well actually, half of you...
> If I understand well, if those of you who answered 1) were given guns or any weapon of mass destruction, they would be using it to kill cold-bloodedly any people they'd judge it should be killed...
> Hell, I really wonder...
> Now go outside, buy a baseball bat, put some nails in it and go somewhere known for its scum and then now, i want you to kill them all just by judging them by their face...
> ...



I have to agree. I mean, of course I know that these polls aren't very accurate or anything, but I find it hard to believe that a mere 9% of the people voted against using it (immediately or eventually). Kind of sad that there are still some people who consider themselves to be capable of judging other people and killing anyone they arbitrarily decided needed it.


----------



## OSW (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> I'd use it, but only for evil.



We think the same. Let us be gods among men.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this Live Action looks hilarious!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still havent finished the manga but i may have passed its best point cuz its going down. (why i havent finished it yet..)


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone of those interested in the film actually watched it the past few days we were discussing it?A friend of mine watched it yesterday and he was at a loss for words.I 'm anxious to a release here.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 10, 2006)

There are plans to bring the Death Note movie to the US with subtitles and then going by how well that goes, they hope to be able to remake the movie using American actors.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, DeathNote 1 is goin to be released end of December, not sure about 2

There torrents floating about where ppl have made subtitles themselves, but it requires a special media player which i cant be assed to d/l
lol

and im against piracy ofcourse


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2006)

meh! i'm sure theres a bunch of media players which would work.

remakes often suck, but this one might be funny ^^

go torrentz!


----------



## Azimuth (Dec 11, 2006)

i found that they stretched the anime episodes for too long, trying to create drama that wasnt there, the manga was definitely better


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 3, 2007)

Manga > Anime.

Fillers. Naruto is an example. A whole season was 1.


----------



## Hitto (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd destroy the book. There's no way I'm letting this kind of stuff fuck around with my karma, you know?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd probably rip out the books pages and use em to wipe my @$$. Always gotta have backup TP, ya know?


----------



## Bali (Feb 22, 2007)

I would use it for the greater good of mankind....
Who am I kidding, I'd use it to become the supreme ruler of all that I see!!!!!
Bwahahahaha !!!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would use it to become a God . . . (scary organ music)


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

that notebook better not be in my hands...


----------



## Harumy (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep it. It is too powerful to use without careful preparation.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2008)

Death Note is awesome.  I liked the ending a lot better in the anime then in the manga.  The anime rocked in this series!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the book...  I would keep it safe somewhere.  But I would always keep a little bit in my watch.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 19, 2008)

I would use it to enslave people and y'all would be my bitches, SOME will be my hoes.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd sell it. >_< Then again...the person could just kill me afterwards so...yeah...I'll probably eat it with some special paper sauce. It might actually give me some awesome powers.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 19, 2008)

Considering I know the repercussions to using it, I'd destroy it.

The repercussions according to the manga:



Spoiler



When you die, you go to the death god world, where you die every death that you caused others to die, and at the end, you and with all traces of the death note are erased from human history, as well as everyone who was killed is now alive again


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2008)

I would use it. There are some people who don't deserve to live...


----------



## lupinesoul (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd put it in a vault and wait for the opportune moment in my life to use it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Emote unrelated   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Emote related


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would keep it and only use it when/if I ever become desperate enough to need to do so...

The effects of using it during life definitely do not outweigh the havoc it reaps on your afterlife so I think that careful consideration would need to be used when deciding whether to use it.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG! He's going to kill that child! *takes out the Death Notebook* I don't think so.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd totally use it as I pleased. Plus anyone who uses the Death Note ceases to exist after death. No heaven or hell so you could totally do what you want without ever wondering what happens to you in the afterlife.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

in one word: yeah
although it would be scary having ryuk watching you


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 24, 2008)

If Death Note had 90% less talk, I would recommend it to people.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 24, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> If Death Note had 90% less talk, I would recommend it to people.



Lol. This anime was never ment to have any big fight scenes anyway.

It was one of the animes that introduced me to anime.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the talk...makes you think ^^(makes you wonder...)


----------



## RiotShooter (Jul 25, 2008)

I would use it on evil people. lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 25, 2008)

See it on tv.....click the remote.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 25, 2008)

I would kill some crazy terrorist, and then chuck it in a river.


----------



## skagamer (Jul 25, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> If Death Note had 90% less talk, I would recommend it to people.



This is exactly what I loved about the anime series. The whole thing was a mental game between Light and "L". I would personally love to see more stuff in the same vein. I've got Code Geass, but I haven't started watching it yet.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 25, 2008)

love this anime  although i never watched it (been reading the manga)

i would use it but make the criminals death much more natural to lessen suspicion

man raito and "L" are pure genuises
--------------------
anyone want to recommend another anime a lot like death note?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 25, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> anyone want to recommend another anime a lot like death note?


Code Geass, it's like Death Note except with robots.


If I had one... I'd use it instantly. >.>


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

Pfft, there was action in Death Note.  Hotel fight scene, people!  Though that was more funny than cool, haha.

All of Hollywood would disappear in an instant as well as around 25% of the entire human population if I were to get my hands on that book.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

The anime was too damn overdramatic. When Light first got the death note and started going mad writing all the names of bad guys, it was pretty cool. But when you get later on in the series, it gets a bit ridiculous. 
The second half of the anime sucked in every way possible. From the intro to teh way that everything was rushed.
The manga was soo much better.

Also, you people totally need to watch Code Geass. That shit is amazing.
Lelouche > Light in every fucking way.
Plus Lelouche isn't a total fucking bastard like Light.

Hell, he continues to amaze me throughout the series with his brilliant tactics during confrontations. Just the last episode was a perfect example of "OH FUCK HE JUST OWNED HIM BAAAD!" moment when he finally met his dad. He's actually got a heart too.
Suzaku is the worst ever anime character though... He just sucks.

The only gripe I have with the series is that there's too much going on in one episode. Massive amounts of plot, epic mech battles and shitloads of fanservice.
CGR2 is in my top3 all time favorite anime.

If I had a death note, I'd just kill whoever annoyed me. I'm not that ambitious anyway.
Another interesting question would have been if anyone would make the trade for the death gods eyes.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 26, 2008)

you hater 
death note is on my top list code geass is slightly above that 
but light did seem smarter as he had planed to lose his memory and regain it at the perfect time 
and since he has no soul he doesnt let anything get in way but any ways am a light hater 
l ftw lelouch ftw


----------



## Evilkoko (Jul 26, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> The anime was too damn overdramatic. When Light first got the death note and started going mad writing all the names of bad guys, it was pretty cool. But when you get later on in the series, it gets a bit ridiculous.
> The second half of the anime sucked in every way possible. From the intro to teh way that everything was rushed.
> The manga was soo much better.
> 
> ...


If you're going to recommend an anime, don't spoil it.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

Death note totally jumped the shark at the second arc. Wicked concept though. I'd totally use it on rich white men in power...


----------



## Flameburst (Oct 17, 2008)

I wouldn't use it at all. I dont feel like there's any need to use one. I'm not crazy about killing, seeing that its the only thing that it can do.


----------



## superdude (Oct 17, 2008)

time to write down my most hated teachers Mr....


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd use it, 1 person a year.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

Evilkoko said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats not a spoiler, its a description.

Code geass R2 sucks though... Went the same way the second half of death note did...
And suzaku is still the worst designed character ever.


----------



## Garcimak (Oct 19, 2008)

Totally agree with saxamo..  

If only I could get rid of every untouchable richest men on the planet one by one, week after week i'm pretty sure to let the relation "money - potentiel victim" established after a while, you'll see then a true faceoff, the world's owners redistributing their richnesses to other peoples and suddently becoming generous.. heheh I think i'll get eternal damnation for that, but who cares ?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

"Go insane and kill everyone"

You should add that to the poll


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 21, 2008)

Garcimak said:
			
		

> heheh I think i'll get eternal damnation for that, but who cares ?



WELL actually anyone who uses the deathnote will not go to heaven or hell
their life will simply end


----------

